# gebrauchtes Schlauchboot



## sigi (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot mit Aussenborder bis 5 PS, kann mir jemand einen Link geben wo ich welche finde. Hab fast nur Sachen gefunden wo man für die tel.Nr. des Anbieters bezahlen muß :c (0190 oder click&buy)


----------



## Borgon (31. Dezember 2002)

Also ich schau immer hier ,ist allerdings eher für Berlin/Brandenburg


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo sigi#h

jetzt zu dieser mauen Zeit, ist auch eBay immer ne Alternative#6 Schau dort doch mal. Ab und zu sind da echte Schnäppchen zu machen


----------



## sigi (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ebay war natürlich mein erster Gedanke  aber da ist in der letzten Zeit nicht viel Gescheites dabei gewesen :c   naja abwarten, brauche das Boot ja eh erst wenn es mit dem Wetter wieder etwas besser wird. Aber jetzt im Winter müssten die Teile doch günstig zu bekommen sein. ;+ 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi sigi#h

geh doch mal unter google und gebe Gebrauchtboote ein. Dort gibt es diverse Anbieter. Anschließend, nachdem Du die Seite geöffnet hast, suchst Du nach: Wiking, Narwhal, Zodiac, Bombard, Avon, Achilles, Quicksilver, Mariner, Selva, DSB, Maestral, Plastimo, YAM, Suzumar usw. usw. Dort müsstest Du dann eigentlich was finden. 

Ach ja, bei eBay gibt es hier momentan eins. Kommt auch immer darauf an, was Du bereit bist, auszugeben


----------



## sigi (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi Albatros

danke für den Link, bin ich aber schon am beobachten. Ich vermute das der Preis noch ganz gut hoch gehen wird, falls nicht werd ich vielleicht zuschlagen  :q . Ich dachte eigentlich daß  man zu dieser Jahreszeit ein gebrauchtes um die 500 Eumel bekommt, bin aber auch bereit etwas mehr  auszugeben, denke 800 ist aber schon die Obergrenze (mit AB). Da sollte im Laufe des Winters ja noch was zu finden sein.

Gruß und Danke

Timo


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (2. Januar 2003)

Hi Timo,

Die Boots-Börse (www.boots-boerse.de) ist immer einen Blick wert.
Das aktuelle Heft - und auch die aktuellen Angebote im Netz
erscheinen immer am ersten Mittwoch im Monat.

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

@sigi

Das Boot bei Ebay wäre mir zu klein ,nimm lieber eins das mindestens 3,40m lang ist  !Albi und ich haben ein Zodiak das 3.10m lang ist ,mir persönlich ist es zu klein ,obwohl ich derjenige bin der mit dem Boot am meisten loszieht !

Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (2. Januar 2003)

hallo guen + albi  #h 
ich hab euer boot ja in meschendorf gesehen. ich finds genial. könnt ihr mir sagen wie die genaue bezeichnung des bootes ist? wo kann man sowas kaufen und was muß ich anlegen? ich trage mich nämlich auch mit dem gedanken ein schlauchboot zu kaufen.
was haltet ihr von den kleinen wiking  booten?


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

Hallo Volker ,ja das Boot ist schon super ,nur bei 2 Personen fehlt ein wenig Platz ,ab 3,40m wäre es ok ,am besten 3,80m  !
Fahre ich alleine raus ,was oft passiert ,ist die Grösse völlig ausreichend !

Zu den Wiking Booten kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen ,sehen aber gut aus und das 3,40m Modell wäre schon was !Ich denke aber das Albi dazu noch was schreiben wird  ,er kennt die Qualitäten der Boote besser  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (2. Januar 2003)

Hi siegerlaender#h

die genaue Bezeichnungs unseres Schlauchboots ist Zodiac S310. Das Schlauchboot ist ja schon etwas älter, die neuere Bezeichnung würde lauten: Cadet 310. Vorteil bei den Zodiac Schlauchbooten aus der Cadet - Serie, ist das geringe Gewicht von ca. 33kg gegenüber allen anderen von etwa 50kg bei dieser Größe. Soviel ich weiß, ist Wiking jetzt vom Markt verschwunden, falls in der Zwischenzeit nicht von einer anderen Werft wieder übernommen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, daß wir beim Verkauf von Wiking - Schlauchbooten viele Reklamationen hatten. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit (ca. 2 Jahre) löste sich bei vielen die Bootshaut auf. Wenn der Händler dieses Boot jetzt noch 1 oder 2 Jahre am Lager hatte, stellte Wiking sich mit der Garantiegewährleistung quer! Komischer Weise hatten wir bei den etwas günstigeren Schlauchbooten (Red - Line Serie) aus deinem Link, nie Probleme ;+ Zur Größe: Wenn Du auch mal vorhast, zu zweit zu fischen, dann solltest Du mindestens die 3,30 mtr. Version nehmen. Ab und an, gibt es von Suzumar, YAM oder Quicksilver Komplettangebote mit Motoren, die unwahrscheinlich günstig sind. Es ist dann ein Überschuss an nicht verkauften Schlauchbooten vorhanden und die werden mit einem Motor bestückt und zu einem spitzenmäßigen Preis auf den Markt geworfen. Gilt allerdings nur in Verbindung mit dem Motor

Falls Du was gutes Gebrauchtes mit Motor suchst, solltest Du so um die 800€ rechnen. Auch hier öfter mal bei eBay schauen und die gängigen Bootszeitschriften wie z.B. Boots - Börse, Anker, Yacht, A-Z usw. Falls Du was im Internet gefunden hast, schick mal ne Mail oder ne PN...


----------



## Albatros (2. Januar 2003)

@Guen

so schnell muss es sein#6


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

Jo ,stimmt #6 !

Aber nochmal zum Gewicht : Wenn Du Dein Boot nicht auf dem Autodach transportieren möchtest ,kannst Du das Gewicht vernachlässigen !Ob Du jetzt 35kg oder 50kg auf den Trailer oder Hänger schmeisst ,es ist egal  !Achte aber darauf das Rollen angebracht sind oder angebracht werden können ,das erleichtert vieles !

Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (2. Januar 2003)

vielen dank euch zwei! ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!#6
ich liebe das anglerboard :m


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2003)

Im Privatanzeigenteil der neuen &quot;Raubfisch&quot; bietet jemand ein 3,80m Schlauchboot mit Aluboden ,Trailer uvm. für 1290 € an ,leider hat der gute Mensch vergessen seine Telefonnummer ,Mailaddresse oder Anschrift zu hinterlassen    !

Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (16. Januar 2003)

> Ab und an, gibt es von Suzumar, YAM oder Quicksilver Komplettangebote mit Motoren, die unwahrscheinlich günstig sind. Es ist dann ein Überschuss an nicht verkauften Schlauchbooten vorhanden und die werden mit einem Motor bestückt und zu einem spitzenmäßigen Preis auf den Markt geworfen. Gilt allerdings nur in Verbindung mit dem Motor



Hallo Albatros,
mein Wunsch mir ein Boot zu kaufen wird immer  konkreter :q 
wie komme ich an die von Dir beschriebenen Angebote ran? bzw wie erfahre ich davon? Was würde denn so ein Angebot kosten? Incl. 5PS AB?

Weißt Du vielleicht ob Zodiac und Quicksilver ne homepage haben? Ich kann in der Richtung nix finden! ;+


----------

